# Local ad/ marketing ideas



## jordan6032 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey guys, just wondering about any low cost advertising and marketing techniques used out there. I have used the grocery store wall and any business I do business with, which has had some success. What has and has not worked for you guys... Thanks...


----------



## StephanieD (Jul 11, 2010)

You might want to look towards some of the free online local advertising methods. already have your information in their online directory but you are allowed to edit them. 

Updating your listings is FREE to do most of the time but it does take a bit of time to do the changes. If you don't have the time, focus on the biggies(Google, Bing, Yahoo, Dex, etc.) You can get in the eye's of a lot more potential customers if you work on your listings and edit them to be more descriptive. Customers are more likely to pick up the phone and ask for your services if they think you are already a good fit for their needs before they even write down your phone number.

Here are 15 Sites for Promoting Your Business Locally 

also take a look at

Guide On HowTo Get Your Business Listed On Major Local Search Engines, Yellow Pages Sites and Social Local Networks 

I think this might help explain about the importance of local directory listings for local businesses. 

Local SEO: How to Totally Own in Google

Hope this helps!

Stephanie


----------



## polariso (Jul 13, 2010)

Word of mouth is the best advertising you can do.. Be nice, talk to everyone, tell them what you do and hand em your card.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 29, 2010)

Word of mouth is working. Wall postings in businesses are not....yet. I have an ad in next weeks paper, and we are working on a radio ad later this month, but I want the web site up and steaming first if possible.

Curbside exposer works too, get all kinds of jobs while you are out working.


----------



## sawbid (Aug 21, 2010)

If you have a website, bumper stickers are a good one. A lot of people don't like sticky type bumper stickers, but static and magnetic are crazy expensive...look into it. I just ordered 1,000 sticky type printed with a UV coating for longevity for $140...and also 1,000 business cards, printed on both sides for $45...


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Aug 22, 2010)

Got my first call directly from the ad....but "everyone" has seen it and said something.

thanks for the ideas sawbid.


----------



## sawbid (Aug 22, 2010)

On most of the printing sites...the more you order, the bigger the discount, and it is normally a significant discount. Look into it. If you need any help, PM me...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yard-signs work well, it lets your work sell it'self.

Offering your clients discounts or gift cards for any sales from leads given.

Offer the local barber finders fees for any sales from leads, or a few bucks for every lead and a percentage from every sale.

As I have said many times, the revolving accounts are what will keep you going: easy math says that 
a 300 client portfolio 
that averages $1000/visit, 
and is on a three year cycle 
generates $100,000/year.

If you get a lead for tree "A", give line item bids for "B" & "C". If there is a small tree near by, lump it in with tree "A" at a discount. 

Small ornamentals are a great way to turn a one shot customer into a long term client. I know many properties where crabs are pruned every year or two. "I can do the crabapple and foundation shrubs for $250"

Wave to the neighbors as they drive by, if the slow down to look, ask if you can help them.


----------

